# What precautions are you taking for Corona Virus



## BuckeyeSteve (Mar 14, 2020)

I’m sure we are all concerned about  the  COVID-19 outbreak.  So other than the obvious washing your hands and social distancing and self quarantine if needed,  what other precautions are you taking?  We all need to slow the spread of this virus.

One of the things I’m doing is when I go to the store I’m now taking my own reusable bag to put my groceries in,  instead of using the basket or cart that who knows how many people have held.  I’ve also stocked up on food, not because I’m worried about a food shortage,  but to reduce the number of trips to the store, and potentially being exposed to infected people.

So what else should I be doing?


----------



## whistlepig (Mar 14, 2020)

I am more worried about starving to death than the COVID-19 right now. 

Wonder what everyone is doing with all that food.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Mar 14, 2020)

whistlepig said:


> I am more worried about starving to death than the COVID-19 right now.
> 
> Wonder what everyone is doing with all that food.


I’m not having problems finding food, but what the hell are people doing with all of the toilet paper?  Good thing I stocked up when it was on sale.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 15, 2020)

We're just hanging around the house more, watching movies and relaxing. We've got a little more food than we usually do, but not a bunch.

Many decades ago I realized we were running to the grocery store WAY too often. I looked at the food we had in the cabinets and freezer, then told my wife "let's do a little experiment. No grocery store runs except for fresh fruits, veggies, dairy and bread, and bread was optional since we often made our own. We went six weeks before we emptied the cabinets and freezer, often getting real creative. 

I can still remember the last meal I made before heading to the store (commissary actually) to restock. I had a package of dried Knorr soup left over from some backpacking trip, a box of pastina noodles, a bit of frozen chopped chicken, and quart jar of home canned tomatoes. I threw it all in a pot and it tasted like crap. Out came the spices, and it turned out friggin' delicious and lasted several more days. We joked about that period and what we called our "Jesus soup" this morning when I came home from the store with some essentials after watching all the hoarders.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 15, 2020)

..."Jesus Soup"......


----------



## negolien (Mar 15, 2020)

Only thing I stocked up on was ammo and booze. If it gets that bad I'll just loot the neighbors LOL.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 15, 2020)

To be honest, nothing. And I will apologize now if this gets lengthy.  We live in nw iowa and just got home from Rochester Mn. Been there since last Wednesday sitting with my mom at St. Mary's hospital (right beside Mayo ) .  Has nothing to do with coronavirus,  but she still has a long road ahead of her. Went up to be with her but also with dad, he's 83, mom is 76, and dad is taking off work (still works full time).  We live in the country so going to a city is definitely a better chance of being infected especially at a major hospital.  Routine was hospital,  going out to eat, hotel to sleep and repeat. I have to stay home for work reasons but wife will go back on Monday unless mom gets worse.  Now we got there Wednesday night and Thursday morning 5 drs walked into her room (all at the same time) to talk with us, so yes her condition is serious.  But not alot to do sitting in hospital room for several days, and I enjoy spending time on here. I  can honestly say it was the first time I've been disappointed in this site...actually not the site but some of it's members, for the way that certain people have been disrespectful of others. This site is still awesome and I sent a pm to @pcfarmer telling him how much I appreciated what he was doing, he locked two threads because of the disrespect going on. So I ask of all of you be respectful of others, do what you think is right for yourselves and your familys.  If you want to be petty and downgrade others take it elsewhere.  Cuz for me and my family there are more pressing and much more important life decisions going on than a panic that may or may not happen .  I'm sure it's not just my family either. 
Just have to say my dad's not one to show much for emotions,  but after we got there he went up to one of the nurses the next day and gave her a hug and told her thank you,  cuz she had comforted him the day before and given him a hug.
So please come together and be respectful!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 15, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> So what else should I be doing?




I'll try to get back on topic here Steve and start off with trying not to touch my face until I get home from the store to thoroughly wash my hands. I do have a little bottle of hand sanitizer in my truck that I'll apply the minute I get in it but figure if I can make the five minutes to home without touching my face I'll be that much safer. It's not easy, I had no idea I was touching my face so many times a day without being aware of what I was doing. Other than that self-quarantining, DVD's, books, cooking, and doing little chores around the house in the hope this will pass without us getting it, there really isn't all that much more that can be done. RAY


----------



## BackyardCarnivore (Mar 15, 2020)

I still do not get the mass stock up on TP 

But the wife and I just stocked up on proteins more than we usually do to limit the trips to the store. We always keep lots of canned veggies and box rice and what not for sides. Also keeping a small stock pile of water on hand. I have around 2 weeks of drinking water just in case things get real hairy.

Stay safe out there!


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 15, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> One of the things I’m doing is when I go to the store I’m now taking my own reusable bag to put my groceries in, instead of using the basket or cart that who knows how many people have held.





Brokenhandle said:


> To be honest, nothing.



First off, thoughts and prayers to your family Ryan. Secondly, like you, we aren't doing much different than we've always done. We always have kept a stock of the essentials around and rarely if  ever go out except for a bit of shopping. Yes, we will limit those trips until this starts to turn around. I designed and built our home to be our permanent vacation home so there's no need for us to go anyplace else. We're perfectly happy right here. Yes also, the hand washing is certainly the best proactive approach from the outset. The thing that I'd ask people to please take into account is that we are all different. As such we have different priorities and beliefs. Being raised in the construction industry, which is always hit or miss, feast or famine, I believe in keeping a nice stock of stuff on hand when/if times get lean. That's what my parents did when I was a kid. Those up there is years or with certain health issues will need to take a different approach to protecting themselves than say a 35 year old with no chronic health issues...yet. There is no cut and dried, one-size-fits-all approach to dealing with this mess but we all have an obligation to ourselves and society to act responsibly where potential transmission or exposure is concerned.

I was the Director of Engineering at a large full service Marriott hotel for several years. As such I was also the Life Safety Director by fault. One of my responsibilities was to train the other managers for DEM (Disaster and Emergency Management). I conducted monthly training sessions and would write up different scenarios and people would write down a list of steps to take in order to deal with the scenario I wrote up. Always, and I mean ALWAYS, the very first step is "remain calm". After teaching that for so long it is ingrained in me. I'm not one to get all jumpy over situations and I think that's where some things may have gone a bit awry. Still though, I respect that different people will need to take different approaches to dealing with this. Other than washing hands regularly, I'd say priority number 2, and it's a close second, would to be just limiting your possible exposure to it.  If you have a respirator or dust mask, don't be ashamed to wear it when/if you have to go out. You may feel silly doing it, but it's a great precaution to take that you can chuckle over when the smoke clears from this. Mostly, just be smart about things. We are all intelligent people and there's ample information out there that we've all read. Apply what you feel is safest for you.

Like Steve requested, we need to keep this on track please. This is about sharing real information that any or all of us could benefit from. Personally I don't want to be involved in another "flame war" and I'd hate to see another one get started over sharing good information.

Robert


----------



## tropics (Mar 15, 2020)

Wife an I are going to the store less now,we always have a good supply of meat and fish in the freezer,TP ,paper towels we buy bulk at BJs, water same thing.We will have to get some fresh greens to blanch an freeze.
Hope everyone stays safe 
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 15, 2020)

We have plenty of food & alcohol!
When we do go out to the store we go at 5:00 AM when there are very few people out. I don’t get the toilet paper thing either. 
Al


----------



## Murray (Mar 15, 2020)

Ignoring all the hype and listening to and following the advice of provincial/federal health care departments. I read a article warning people not to drink bleach, it won’t help with the virus, got a good chuckle out of that one.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm doing all the things yall are doing. I was having a conversation with another member this morning about this and he brought up a great point. 

 flatbroke
 is out this morning getting supplies for elderly neighbors. (Please limit contact if this is ssomethingyou decide to do) I think that's something people miss. It's not all about us. We as Americans can take this opportunity to not be rioting at the grocery store and instead realize we are in a unique situation to come together as a country and extend some Grace to our fellow Americans. People are afraid whether you are or not. And that's ok. Take care of your families and friends and strangers. You never know what someone is going through. Stay safe!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Mar 15, 2020)

negolien said:


> sigh... really??  LOL dude the ebola apocalypses is NOT in effect relax..can we have one of these threads where people aren't acting ridiculous? Someone suggested wearing a respirator when they wert out ..really /sigh


Obviously you haven’t been following what’s happening in Europe.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 15, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Obviously you haven’t been following what’s happening in Europe.


You'd be better off just not even responding to people who are trying their best to get a rise out of those who are concerned. You wont change his opinion and will just cause this thread to get locked. We should be able to have a thread where people arerespectful  of others concerns. Dont let the trolls get the best of you


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 15, 2020)

negolien said:


> sigh... really?? LOL dude the ebola apocalypses is NOT in effect relax..can we have one of these threads where people aren't acting rediculous?



I respect what you're saying here but as I noted in my previous reply, different people are going to have different requirements and may need to take a different approach to keeping themselves safe. My request is that people please respect what others feel they must do to protect themselves. I'm not an extremist in any way...well except for my approach to cooking, but I see nothing extreme in Ray's approach to how he feels the need to deal with this.

Robert


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 15, 2020)

negolien said:


> Only thing I stocked up on was ammo and booze. If it gets that bad I'll just loot the neighbors LOL.


B. B. & B...

Beans. Band-Aids. & Bullets.


----------



## tx smoker (Mar 15, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> You'd be better off just not even responding to people who are trying their best to get a rise out of those who are concerned. You wont change his opinion and will just cause this thread to get locked. We should be able to have a thread where people arerespectful of others concerns. Dont let the trolls get the best of you



Very well stated Jake and my sentiments exactly. 

Robert


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 15, 2020)

Murray said:


> Ignoring all the hype and listening to and following the advice of provincial/federal health care departments. I read a article warning people not to drink bleach, it won’t help with the virus, got a good chuckle out of that one.


The Mrs read an article a few days ago telling people they could use bleach to wash their hands.
Unbelievable....


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 15, 2020)

We haven't changed all that much, just yet:
Mrs Bear has been getting Flu Shots for quite a few years.
I never get one, because it never scared me. This Coronavirus does.
However due to my Heart & Lung Vulnerabilities, I occupy my recliner even a little more than I have for a few years, especially in the Winter.
Mrs Bear still goes to the post office every day, and grocery Shopping on Fridays, although she went earlier than usual last Friday.
The only other thing is of the few people's income taxes that Mrs Bear does for old clients, she's trying to do them as safe as possible & get them out of here before too long.

I'll be glad when it's all over.

Bear


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 15, 2020)

Our whole Town is all Preppers. 

Wife and I have bugged out twice in the last 4 years from wild fires. 
Our Dam almost broke and the whole town Evaced a couple of years back. 
Then last there was the Paradise fire. 
If we weren't bugging out we were taking in refugees.

We ( Wife & I ) are ready to evac or shelter in place. 

Went on a grocery run day before yesterday and wore my Camo N95 mask. 
Got a lot of looks !
Some people looked at me with shock like they are still coming to grips with the situation.
I got a lot of nods of acceptance.
I even got looks of appreciation... keeping other people safe as well as myself.

I know that it might have been premature in terms of cases in the area but I wanted to condition others to be safe.

Yesterday wife & I went on a major cleaning regime throughout the house. 
We are set.


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 15, 2020)

Hey everyone is entitled to their opinion, whether it agrees with yours or not, but what we all need to agree upon is the refraining of name calling or encouragement of leaving our community if their ideas, misplaced or not do not coincide with your ideals. Simply skim over as Jake said and move on to next post


----------



## SlickRockStones (Mar 15, 2020)

Bunny and I made a pact last week to limit store runs to once a week and on off hours and late night to avoid crowds. We’re well stocked and good to go for a while. Hunker down and ride it out. Then she gets a call from the Costco in Knoxville to report for work. Lord protect her and keep her register free from the virus. Amen.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 15, 2020)

Don't forget pet food .


----------



## cmayna (Mar 15, 2020)

Went to our local Safeway market for a couple items, but when I saw the amount of people standing in lines with overly stuffed carts, I walked out.  Not THAT important.  I have two freezers full of fish to keep us fed and have plenty of backside wipes.


----------



## flatbroke (Mar 15, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Don't forget pet food .


The kind our dog eats was sold out too. DIL brought us  a bag from pet smart 50 miles away near her work.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Mar 15, 2020)

SlickRockStones said:


> Bunny and I made a pact last week to limit store runs to once a week and on off hours and late night to avoid crowds. We’re well stocked and good to go for a while. Hunker down and ride it out. Then she gets a call from the Costco in Knoxville to report for work. Lord protect her and keep her register free from the virus. Amen.


You just touched on the reality for many people.  My company has almost everyone working from home.  Unfortunately my job requires me to be there.  I’d take early retirement but I can’t get Medicare until 65.  I feel sorry for the people who’s job require a lot of exposure to other people, such as retail and food service.  You have to work.  

I too have limited my trips to the store and avoiding peak times.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 15, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> We ( Wife & I ) are ready to evac or shelter in place. Went on a grocery run day before yesterday and wore my Camo N95 mask.
> Got a lot of looks ! Some people looked at me with shock like they are still coming to grips with the situation. I got a lot of nods of acceptance. I even got looks of appreciation... keeping other people safe as well as myself. I know that it might have been premature in terms of cases in the area but I wanted to condition others to be safe. Yesterday wife & I went on a major cleaning regime throughout the house. We are set.





I respect what you are doing Will and am all set to jump on board. Next week I'm bringing my Lance cabover camper home from storage to keep it loaded onto my truck and ready to go, the boat is set to go already. We're tossing around the idea of trying to find a place that's warm enough to spend a week or two fishing, with 2 Honda 2000's and gas cans I can pretty much camp in the middle of nowhere and be pretty comfortable. With no sports on TV it's coming about that our house has never been so clean, every cloud has a silver lining! I marked on the morning of the 11th that reported Covid-19 cases in the US had just passed 1,000, be interesting to see what the number is the morning of the 17th, think we might all be in for a surprise. Our shopping trips have been cut way down, I go at 5am to avoid the crowds, and am ready to take the next step soon. RAY


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 15, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Don't forget pet food .



We get it delivered from Amazon. RAY


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 15, 2020)

Just as a matter of who we are, we always stay prepared for any emergency.....Here are some of those we just do all the time....just a partial list off the top....

Food
full month supply of fresh type foods, veg, meat, grains and such.   2 months dog food.

72 hours worth of emergency food that can be grabbed and taken in the car....ie the bug out bag...

9 months of long term self stable food, ie sugar, salt, rice, wheat, oats, beans, freezes dryer eggs, milk, a variety of canned items, tuna, chicken, salmon, spam....yes spam!

2 weeks of water at 1 gal per person per day....

Household:
Meds: multiple first aid kits. Advil & Tylenol (need both). Benadryl, large first aid kit stuff like 4 inch wraps and gauzes etc, tourniquet, alcohol, bleach, Alo, burn cream, neosporin, cold meds for different symptoms, ok get drift.  Batteries, battery operated radio flash lights. A bug bag with portable stove and pots, water filter, high end space blankets, para cord, small first aid kit....the self protection Bug bag.....I should say TP and all other paper products as well.  We also have a stock of all house hold cleaners and soaps.....basically we have extra of all items on hands....we have respirators on hand and face masks as well.

Other:  always keep at least 1/2 tank fuel in all cars. Keep water, stable food, shovel, space blanket, tow rope, chains, para cord, first aid kit, tool box, flashlight, fire extinguisher, fire making kit in every car. Always have two full propane tanks at all time. Have 6, keep a stock pile of wood, charcoal tarps and gorilla tape to seal off rooms in the house or roof.....I could go on but have what we need to keep things running and patched up in the worst conditions....

There are many other things we do as well to be prepared....like keeping the trailer stocked with two weeks of stable food and 80 gal of water.  But lets just say we stay prepared for the worst events at all times.......why because it may happen and if they do we don’t worry cause we are prepared.

So for those that think wow that’s extreme......let me just share some perspective.....just think if you were to loose your job tomorrow and only had limited funds.....being prepared to live for an extended period of time in a minimal way could make that situation much easier.   Or like when we lived in AK the long shore man went on strike. It took 1.5 days before food store shelves where empty and I mean empty. They actually locked their doors. If you didn’t have it you could not get it.  It took 10 days before we could buy food of any kind....but we didn’t have even the littlest worry cause we were prepared.....

Self preparedness is personal for every one but for me with a family and friends I do it for them. I NEVER for any reason want to see that look of fear or need in their eyes............

I could go on but you get the point and I will say since we just live this way it’s not a big deal nor do we even have a second thought in our minds what others think....because I know I can take care of my family and friends if I need to so I sleep pretty good and night......


----------



## cmayna (Mar 15, 2020)

Just trying to keep it light........


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 15, 2020)

The TP rush I had heard was because lots of people thought it was all imported. 
Basic Google search:

*The top ten countries for total paper production rank as follows:*

China.
United States of America. ...
Japan. ...
Germany. ...
Republic of Korea. ...
Brazil. ...
Finland. ...
Canada. ...
More items...

•

Jun 27, 2019,


----------



## SlickRockStones (Mar 15, 2020)

Bunny just called while on break at Costco. They just discontinued all cafe items except hot dogs, WHOLE pizza and drinks. No more slices! All else got pitched. Fountain drinks may be axed as well later.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 15, 2020)

I'd have thought Russia would be on that list, loads of trees there.




sawhorseray said:


> I marked on the morning of the 11th that reported Covid-19 cases in the US had just passed 1,000, be interesting to see what the number is the morning of the 17th, think we might all be in for a surprise.
> 
> Here we are just four days later, not good. 3,324 RAY
> 
> ...


----------



## Norwester55 (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm in the vulnerable group due to COPD/Emphysema and heart disease. I've been doing any necessary shopping at night to avoid crowds and standing in line next to people that may be sick.  I walk the dog later also in less traveled areas. I've been washing my hands much more than normal, enough that I dug out some heavy duty lotion that I used at work as they were getting sore. I have a bottle of hand sanitizer in the rig.
I was pretty concerned about it being airborne but the CDC has backed off that and are saying now that its transmitted thru droplets from someone coughing or sneezing. I haven't started wearing a mask but I do have an N99 that I bought mainly for tending to the smoker and if I have to go to the doctors office I'll wear it. I usually avoid population centers, namely Salem (OR) as much as possible during flu season so I think I'll avoid it completely for the time being.

PSA Purell Has added Covid 19 to the list of bugs that their food surface sanitizer will kill in 60 seconds.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 15, 2020)

I was a cub scout, weblo and a boy scout and it is about being prepared.... and guess what, I am prepared.

Just how I am and again civil as stated before man you are my hero!    

John


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 15, 2020)

Norwester55 said:


> PSA Purell Has added Covid 19 to the list of bugs that their food surface sanitizer will kill in 60 seconds.


I've got 2 cases in the pantry . Keep on hand for sausage making . Great stuff . Good to know , figured it would .


----------



## desertlites (Mar 15, 2020)

Where I live I'm socially distanced as it is. Normally I keep a 3 month supply of  foods and necessities on hand with another 2 or 3 of 35 year freeze dried meals. On my own well so water is no issue, generator and plenty of fuel if needed. Home caner and with the abundant garden last year i'm set in that area. Also plenty of popcorn on hand to sit back and watch the hysteria as unfortunate it is that it's come to this. As far as any advice I might have- look up now and than for the sky is falling. And more than one is out there checking their list on how to control the masses one day. good luck all and stay safe.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Mar 15, 2020)

I fueled my gas tank today and thought about all of the people that have used the keypad and held the fuel nozzle.  Fortunately I had some Purell in my coat pocket.


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 15, 2020)

When I first read about the TP shortage, my face twisted like many folks, so I looked up the reasons. The TP shortages started in China and spread everywhere else as the virus ranged overseas. There are several reasons for the TP shortage, but evidently the primary drive is to maintain comfort when you're finished playing Sudoku, Angry Birds, whatever, on the white throne. If locked inside your house for weeks, that's one comfort you don't want to lose.

My wife just received a text that no one over 65 is allowed in the office tomorrow. My kids have both been directed to work from home by their employers. And has anyone noticed that there are virtually no virus reports coming out of Russia? There are a few cases, but not much for a country of that size. Heck, my county alone has 1/7th the total cases reported from Russia. I found that interesting.


----------



## clifish (Mar 15, 2020)

luckily my BBQ and generator run off my house natural gas.  Anyone with a generator should look at a tri-fuel conversion kit.  Allows the generator to run on gas, propane and natural gas, I have it and it does work.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 15, 2020)

Well they're starting the shut down of my area . That's a good thing .  I have what I need , always do .  More worried about my son working at a local market .  trying to stock the shelves , and people rushing him coming out of the back .


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Mar 15, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> Well they're starting the shut down of my area . That's a good thing .  I have what I need , always do .  More worried about my son working at a local market .  trying to stock the shelves , and people rushing him coming out of the back .


Here in Ohio they just shut down all bars and restaurants, delivery and carry-out options will remain open .  Schools are closed for the rest of this school year.
Lets hope this helps slow the spread of this virus.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 15, 2020)

clifish said:


> luckily my BBQ and generator run off my house natural gas.




Ours is tapped into the propane line. It's automatic on. 
Have 38 solar panels as well.
I was a Boy Scout too.


----------



## clifish (Mar 15, 2020)

I have not jumped to solar yet although I should,  paid $6200 in electric last year on my house.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Mar 15, 2020)

clifish said:


> I have not jumped to solar yet although I should,  paid $6200 in electric last year on my house.


$6200


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 15, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> When I first read about the TP shortage, my face twisted like many folks, so I looked up the reasons. The TP shortages started in China and spread everywhere else as the virus ranged overseas. There are several reasons for the TP shortage, but evidently the primary drive is to maintain comfort when you're finished playing Sudoku, Angry Birds, whatever, on the white throne. If locked inside your house for weeks, that's one comfort you don't want to lose.
> 
> My wife just received a text that no one over 65 is allowed in the office tomorrow. My kids have both been directed to work from home by their employers. And has anyone noticed that there are virtually no virus reports coming out of Russia? There are a few cases, but not much for a country of that size. Heck, my county alone has 1/7th the total cases reported from Russia. I found that interesting.


I dont believe anything that is reported from Russia the same as china


----------



## gary s (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm, "We" are taking this serious. We are mot in the big city, but it is certainly effecting us here in East Texas. Besides the stores being out of a LOT of stuff, There will be a lot of businesses that will shut down, maybe temporarily, maybe permanently who knows. The people who are making light of this  
will be singing a different tune when it effects them. We are being as cautious as we can, and not getting out in crowded places. I'm hoping a vaccine will be available soon.
This could get real bad in a hurry, besides getting the virus , which would really be bad, it's effecting the global economy. which eventually will effect all of us.

Gary


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 15, 2020)

I read today that scientists have figured out how it binds to our cells, and because of that they are getting an idea on how to fight it. But who knows how long it will take to get a useable vaccine 

Ryan


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Mar 15, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> Ours is tapped into the propane line. It's automatic on.
> Have 38 solar panels as well.
> I was a Boy Scout too.


Do you have battery storage on your panels or are you dumping it into the grid?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 15, 2020)

Hey steve, I got a pm from someone overnight that I hijacked your thread, not from you obviously.  But just wanted to say if you felt the same way I did not mean to.  Out of respect I just wanted to mention it.

Ryan


----------



## whistlepig (Mar 15, 2020)

I did see folks using the clear veggie plastic bags from the veggie stands for hand protection. I am learning a lot at grocery stores right now. Stores in our area announced that they are closing early next week because they aren't able to stock shelves and sanitize unless otherwise. To me all of this is the tail wagging the dog.

As far as toilet paper we have thousands of acres of corn cobs around us. We can survive. Does anyone have a good recipe for smoked bread?  Need something to put my bologna and cheese on.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Mar 15, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> Hey steve, I got a pm from someone overnight that I hijacked your thread, not from you obviously.  But just wanted to say if you felt the same way I did not mean to.  Out of respect I just wanted to mention it.
> 
> Ryan


I sent you a PM


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 15, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> And has anyone noticed that there are virtually no virus reports coming out of Russia? There are a few cases, but not much for a country of that size. Heck, my county alone has 1/7th the total cases reported from Russia. I found that interesting.


My management requested my team members to work from home for two weeks (interestingly, others teams members requested to work from home for one month) and then will be rotating  with other team members... Talkin about Russia... I am originally from Soviet Union (not Russia per say) and am not surprised at all that they don't (and won't) honestly report real amount of infected people in the country. Having a border with China and almost uncontrolled migrations chinese population into Russia.... County of this size and population size like Russia having only 63 infected???? Really?  I hope I am mistaken but I expect that there already *a lot* of infected people in this country... Information is blocked in countries like Russia, China an some others...


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Mar 15, 2020)

Just to add a little humor to lighten up a very serious situation.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 15, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> Do you have battery storage on your panels or are you dumping it into the grid?




We researched batteries and were thinking of two Power Walls. It was much more economical to go with the 22 kw Koehler gen and add 8 panels. We "donate" to the grid a little. It evens up at the end of the year and we might give them a little at that point. We have a home business so we use a lot of juice sometimes. We have a Mom & Pop cyber shop and it is crucial that we do not lose the internet. 

Batteries will only give you so much each night and next to nothing if you have some long storms. Grid goes down you do too.  We put 220 hours on it last year when they kept cutting power after the Paradise fire... every time the wind would pick up.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 16, 2020)

whistlepig said:


> As far as toilet paper we have thousands of acres of corn cobs around us. We can survive. Does anyone have a good recipe for smoked bread?  Need something to put my bologna and cheese on.









						Burger Buns
					

I finally found a recipe for soft burger buns! My usual bun effort, posted here about five years back, led to a rather heavy finished product.  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/buns-burgers.171380/#post-1253749    I followed this recipe to a T and was rewarded with what I’ve been...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## forktender (Mar 16, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> The Mrs read an article a few days ago telling people they could use bleach to wash their hands.
> Unbelievable....


I wash my hands with bleach every time I touch raw chicken, am I missing something?


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 16, 2020)

forktender said:


> I wash my hands with bleach every time I touch raw chicken, am I missing something?


No . When my son played high school soccer he used to get an infection from sweat and running and such . Doctor told him to take a bath , add a cup of bleach to the water .


----------



## poacherjoe (Mar 16, 2020)

We have a freezer full of wild game and other goodies , Home canned fruits and veggies and a big vegetable garden so we don't need much from the outside world anyway. Now the TP shortage is going to be the chit's but I can wear a diaper I guess...


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 16, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> No . When my son played high school soccer he used to get an infection from sweat and running and such . Doctor told him to take a bath , add a cup of bleach to the water .


Sorry guys, I CAN be mistaken. It just seemed a little over the top to me.


----------



## megownm (Mar 16, 2020)

Plenty of food in the chest freezer, plenty of wood for the new 36 Lang Hybrid, not a lot of TP and can't understand the reason why people are buying it buy the truck loads!!!  Don't go out in any crowds, we spent the weekend doing house work and outside yard work.  Assuming that this is going to go on for some time, I have plenty of work to do around the house and only have to make a run to the liquor/food store a few times.


----------



## hb99 (Mar 16, 2020)

Did
[QUOTE="noboundaries, post: 2065671, member: 73521"
"Jesus soup"[/QUOTE]

So, did you eat that with red or white Jesus Juice?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> Sorry guys, I CAN be mistaken. It just seemed a little over the top to me.




I don't know a lot about this, but I'm wondering if it has something to do with the amount used.
Clorox is one of the two smells that make me sick, as in allergy.
I've been in a restaurant that washed their silverware in Clorox, and it made me sick.
However maybe mixed with hardly any in water can be a good cleaning thing (Not near me), because it doesn't bother Mrs Bear when she uses it.
I know some Heart Medicines are made from poison from Poisonous Snakes, when used in a special way & amount.
Don't quote me---I just find this interesting.

Bear


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I'd have thought Russia would be on that list, loads of trees there.


Word is that China is a big importer of tree logs from Russia...


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 16, 2020)

poacherjoe said:


> We have a freezer full of wild game and other goodies , Home canned fruits and veggies and a big vegetable garden so we don't need much from the outside world anyway. Now the TP shortage is going to be the chit's but I can wear a diaper I guess...


I saw a story about cutting up old towels and processing them like they used to do diapers. Not fun but it could get you by I suppose...


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 16, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> . It just seemed a little over the top to me.


In my sons case he was getting a staph infection from equipment rubbing , sweating and running .
1 cup to a tub full of water . Yes straight bleach would be bad .


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2020)

Just heard that the US government is considering "domestic travel restrictions"... but what that means has not been clarified.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 16, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> In my sons case he was getting a staff infection from equipment rubbing , sweating and running .
> 1 cup to a tub full of water . Yes straight bleach would be bad .


I have hear of this recommendation as well. Some guys in the construction industry use it too to prevent staph. infections on their feet.


----------



## old sarge (Mar 16, 2020)

How many folks here are aware that in OCT 2019, a pandemic exercise was held at Johns Hopkins? This link shows the highlights of the conference and what was discussed.  Interesting to say the least.


----------



## Blues1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Been taught all my life to try and have one years supply of food and water. I'm in pretty good shape. I have added ammo to the list. Don't listen to talk on the street, listen to proper authorities. I am one that is described as "at risk". I'm staying in unless it's to the pharmacy, grocery if needed, and gas station.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 17, 2020)

Just came across an interesting news article that might help if shared with those who are not taking this thing seriously.

Here is the video from it (it's posted on youtube).



And here is a link to the article.


			Italians send chilling coronavirus warning to Americans in new video
		


Apparently we are only 10 days behind Italy on the coronavirus curve.

So to stay within the topic here, I am staying Home!

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 17, 2020)

Yep, we're in lockdown also John. If you remember I posted on the 11th that the reported cases in the US had just reached 1000 and that by the 17 we might be surprised by the number. I thought they might have doubled, silly me. Today we are at over 5000 reported cases, so if you want to think it's a joke go right ahead, just don't try to wreck this thread please. My partner just emailed me this morning to tell me one of our oldest and best friends has had Covid-19 for a week. He's my age, diabetic, and been undergoing some chemo awhile back. It's out there, and it's real, we'll see how things stand next week. RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 17, 2020)

Just wait to see what the numbers look like in a few days now that testing efforts have increased. 43 cases in my county. Was zero 8 days ago


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 17, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Just wait to see what the numbers look like in a few days now that testing efforts have increased. 43 cases in my county. Was zero 8 days ago


Yep is on the rise here in AZ even though the testing is still not getting done, can't say why here, but things are about to get real very quickly.

To all my SMF brethren please stay home and stay safe!

If you do have to go out be smart, as there are still things I need to learn from all y'all (as they say down south) and things I want to share too.   

John


----------



## Blues1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Schools closed here. Restaurants were just ordered to close dining areas and serve pick up or drive through only, state wide. Grocery stores are short or out of most things everybody uses. Went to four stores yesterday. Meat dept is 99% empty. That's no exaggeration. Only things left were a couple of very high priced porterhouses and one pack of chicken gizzards. One market had covers pulled over the meat coolers, nothing to put in them.

Just don't panic people. Only go out when you need to 

We should all learn from this and ready ourselves. We aren't as prepared as we think we are. It's always somewhere else, or on the news. A lesson for us all...


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 17, 2020)

It was announced here in Pennsylvania that the state stores were closing at 9:00 PM today until this Coronavirus issue is over.

I went out this morning to stock up on the Platinum 7X Vodka for my evening martinis to imunize myself from this terrible virus.  Had to go to two different state stores (we can only purchase liquor at state controlled dedicated stores) and needless to say not only was it complete pandemonium but there was none to be found.  I had to settle for the cheap stuff. . .Nickolai!

I am impressed with and proud of the American drinking public.

Cheers,

John


----------



## Blues1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Blues1 said:


> Schools closed here. Restaurants were just ordered to close dining areas and serve pick up or drive through only, state wide. Grocery stores are short or out of most things everybody uses. Went to four stores yesterday. Meat dept is 99% empty. That's no exaggeration. Only things left were a couple of very high priced porterhouses and one pack of chicken gizzards. One market had covers pulled over the meat coolers, nothing to put in them.
> 
> Just don't panic people. Only go out when you need to
> 
> We should all learn from this and ready ourselves. We aren't as prepared as we think we are. It's always somewhere else, or on the news. A lesson for us all...



Update....a curfew goes into effect tomorrow night from 11 PM to 6 PM. Only out for going to work or hospital


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 17, 2020)

Butte County Nor Cal here.

Went on a grocery run.
Our Raleys lets us order online then they put the list together and run it out to your truck. You make an appointment for pickup.
Order today (Tuesday) pickup on Saturday.

Ran by our Smart & Final and grabbed two  20lb twin bags of briquets... 
80 lb.
Am I hoarding?
I left some...

All of us old timers could be recognized by our face masks and blue gloves.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 17, 2020)

These closings are good measures to slow this thing down .  I get the fact that some don't have the money to weather this out .  I also believe we will do what it takes to help each other . 
Take care of you and yours , but try to keep others in mind  as much as you can . The smallest thing to someone in need can be huge .


----------



## desertlites (Mar 17, 2020)

old sarge said:


> How many folks here are aware that in OCT 2019, a pandemic exercise was held at Johns Hopkins? This link shows the highlights of the conference and what was discussed.  Interesting to say the least.



Ya I read into this a couple months ago and into further reading to boot. Majority of people out there have no clue what's really going on.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2020)

True that desertlites....


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 17, 2020)

First 

 sawhorseray
  I  wish the best for your friend! Governor here in Iowa issued a state of emergency (not 100 % sure of correct terminology) but all schools are shut down,  bars, restaurants except for delivery and takeout.  No gatherings of more than 10 people.  Many town municipalities are closed working from home. No church services,  local funerals are immediate family only or postponed till a later date. Kind of lucky living in rural America don't have to go out for alot, freezers are almost always full so that's not a problem.  But owning livestock there is always a need to go out for parts/supplies.  Wish the best for everyone,  stay safe.

Ryan


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 17, 2020)

It will be very interesting to see how the next 2-3 weeks turn out.  Hopefully, all the measures that are being taken will slow it down and help.  Our state still only has 7 cases but all schools have closed (an elementary student which had a potential  exposure and went to school so now the whole school and their family members are on lock down), restaurants, church, and movies, all closed.  My work just sent everyone home for 3 weeks and we have one employee on mandatory quarantine because he just flew home from CA via Seattle today.   Like many have said be safe and keep calm as that can really help everyone make rational decisions as this unfolds.......


----------



## clifish (Mar 17, 2020)

But closing liquor stores...really,  taking  away our coping method!


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 17, 2020)

The New Orleans Mayor is trying to suspend both alcohol and gun sales in the city. The NRA has said they will sue if she goes through with it.


----------



## clifish (Mar 17, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> The New Orleans Mayor is trying to suspend both alcohol and gun sales in the city. The NRA has said they will sue if she goes through with it.


Guns maybe but alcohol no way!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Mar 17, 2020)

The question was, “What precautions are you taking for corona virus?”
We clean house as normal. Do our daily chores, as normal, telling our young  children to wash their hands after they use the bathroom, as normal, brush their teeth after eating, like normal and  covering their mouth when they cough/sneeze, like normal.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Mar 17, 2020)

I hope the hoarders are about stocked up so the grocery stores have some for the rest of us.  I  have to leave for work before the store opens, and by evening everything I want is gone. 

Another precaution to  take is  think about how many people have touched the screen on the self checkout at the grocery store,  As soon as I get home I wash my hands.  If you were to pick up the virus on your hands, you are also transferring it to your door handle, steering wheel, gear selector etc.  I've heard that the virus lives two day's on surfaces, but I've also heard that even though it lives for two days, it's only contagious for two hours.  I'm  erring on the side of caution and treating it as two day's.  As far as anything in your vehicle, UV rays from the sun kills viruses,so I wonder how long it takes for the sun to kill the viruses.

I want to thank everyone for their responses.  This has been a  very informative discussion.  Lets keep the ideas and reporting coming.

Keep safe.
Steve


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 18, 2020)

Well lets see.  With everyone pawing all over the fresh produce.  I've stopped buying fresh vegetables and fruit that I cannot reasonable clean without destroying its integrity and if it's only recently been stocked. Everything I buy now is packaged at the company it came from or directly ordered from the butcher in the meat dept.. We are eating more frozen foods then ever before. I still have to work, but my company has implemented a safe practices policy. Everyone entering the building has to have their temp taken. If your reading is 100.4 or above your sent home and have to consult your doctor. All meeting are done thru the computer, and we have to keep safe distances between each other. 

Chris


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 18, 2020)

I wore nitrile exam gloves to the grocery store yesterday. Put them on at home, did my shopping, took them off and tossed them when done, hand sanitizer in my truck, didn't touch my face till I got home and washed my hands. Had a box of them in my garage for gutting wild hogs. RAY



			https://www.walgreens.com/store/c/walgreens-latex-free-vinyl-gloves-one-size/ID=prod6098625-product


----------



## randyrayd (Mar 18, 2020)

The grocery stores around here have narrowed hours of operation, open 8 to 8, and I'm not ready to stand in line yet, especially not knowing if what I'm in line to purchase is out of stock (read TP).  Some are open the first hour for elderly and I'm 71 and qualify but not desperate for anything yet so I'll leave that to the more needy for now.   I've never been a big hand washer and think that's why I don't get sick often since all those antibodies have built up in my system for years.  

Since a lot of my semi-retirement is from some investments in bars and these have been ordered closed for a while, and I also drive part time for the athletic department of a private school which is closed for the time being, I'm a little concerned about money, but we'll make it.  

As I have done in the past when things look bleak over which I have no control, I have been praying a lot about this and trust in God to see me through this if he sees fit.  If not, I'm not afraid of dying but sure did want to see my first granddaughter, now 1 year old, grow up.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 18, 2020)

randyrayd said:


> The grocery stores around here have narrowed hours of operation, open 8 to 8, and I'm not ready to stand in line yet, especially not knowing if what I'm in line to purchase is out of stock (read TP).  Some are open the first hour for elderly and I'm 71 and qualify but not desperate for anything yet so I'll leave that to the more needy for now.   I've never been a big hand washer and think that's why I don't get sick often since all those antibodies have built up in my system for years.
> 
> Since a lot of my semi-retirement is from some investments in bars and these have been ordered closed for a while, and I also drive part time for the athletic department of a private school which is closed for the time being, I'm a little concerned about money, but we'll make it.
> 
> ...


Cute grand daughter. Tough times right now. Keep you and yours safe


----------



## clifish (Mar 18, 2020)

Keeping hand sanitizer in the car and wife spraying the house a bunch.


----------



## randyrayd (Mar 18, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Cute grand daughter. Tough times right now. Keep you and yours safe


Thank you, sir.  She loves her papa but is 1300 miles away in North Carolina which is where I traveled 5 times in the first year.


clifish said:


> Keeping hand sanitizer in the car and wife spraying the house a bunch.


That's one of the items I keep looking for.  I would make my own, but the stores are out of isopropyl alcohol.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2020)

She's a Little Doll, Randy!!

Our "Giant" Food Market is doing that same thing.
They clean & restock at night, then when they open, the first hour (6 AM to 7AM) is for 60 or older, but I've been told Bear Jr is taking over our food shopping.
We plan on using up a lot of stuff we have on hand right now first.

Bear


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 18, 2020)

Your granddaughter is adorable! Hopefully you can still see her on Skype or whatever else is available that way, not the same I know.  Wish you and your family the best.

Ryan


----------



## 73saint (Mar 18, 2020)

I work in downtown New Orleans.  Tons of exposure.  Today was the first day that we were told not to come in to work.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 18, 2020)

73saint said:


> I work in downtown New Orleans.  Tons of exposure.  Today was the first day that we were told not to come in to work.


Stay safe saint


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2020)

At least nowadays we retired folks don't have to take long detours, when we see the sign "Work Area Ahead".

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 18, 2020)

73saint said:


> I work in downtown New Orleans.  Tons of exposure.  Today was the first day that we were told not to come in to work.



Bonus time for sausage stuffin' and meat smokin'! RAY


----------



## 73saint (Mar 18, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Bonus time for sausage stuffin' and meat smokin'! RAY


Ray, ya got that right.   Cherry bacon yesterday, hickory bacon today and brisket tomorrow!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Mar 18, 2020)

I found a few small bottles of Purell I didn't know I had, but they expired in 2012.  I'm sure some of the alcohol has evaporated and they are below 60% alcohol.  I wonder if I can just add a little 91% isopropyl with it.


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 18, 2020)

Schools closed until end of month.
In store restaurant service closed.
Bars, service and social clubs  closed.  (Luckily off-sale or beer, wine and liquor stores still open.)
Gas and diesel prices at record low for the 2000's.
Churches that have on-line capacity are closed.  Others may follow.
Hospital (where my wife works) is on total contagion lock down.

BTW, there are a lot of test kits available to local health care facilities.
Here, the biggest reason for limiting testing to only the suspect people is the due to limited availability of the PPE required to do the testing.

back to original question of did you panic over the pandemic.

Not much.
Bought our normal restock case of Costco TP before the hysteria started.
Already only go shopping once a week. 

A few extras last week 
We got a few pounds of ground beef for the freezer. Usually just purchase fresh as we don't eat a lot of beef.
We had depleted our normal stock of canned goods and replenishing coincided at the start of the panic.

Bought a 12 pack of TP from local store that was intended for Scouting for Food donation.
That service project for the food shelf is now indefinitely postponed.
Rolls now offered to friends that got caught with their pants down. Pun intended.


----------



## forktender (Mar 19, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> I found a few small bottles of Purell I didn't know I had, but they expired in 2012.  I'm sure some of the alcohol has evaporated and they are below 60% alcohol.  I wonder if I can just add a little 91% isopropyl with it.


Yes, most definitely It shouldn't take much, depending on the bottle size a ts to a TBLS.
First put a small glob on a plate and light it if the flame is clearish blue I'd just add a ts if there is any orange in the flame add another ts. Hand sanitizer is normally pretty shelf stable though, but better safe than sorry.
But treat that bottle of 91 like it's gold they are  impossible to come by out here in CA right now.
It's getting real out here in the bay area, and it's not going to get any better soon, keep your home secure ours was broken into and 2 freezers worth of meat, fish and fowl were taken along with our emergency survival  kit/ bug out kits and first aid kits. Good thing they didn't get any guns or ammo. 
(it was all locked up in safes at our other house.)
We were moving, so I'm sure it was someone close by us.......treat everyone as a zombie right now.
Double tap to center mass if need be.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 19, 2020)

Damn Forktender!! That sucks!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 19, 2020)

forktender said:


> Yes, most definitely It shouldn't take much, depending on the bottle size a ts to a TBLS.
> First put a small glob on a plate and light it if the flame is clearish blue I'd just add a ts if there is any orange in the flame add another ts. Hand sanitizer is normally pretty shelf stable though, but better safe than sorry. But treat that bottle of 91 like it's gold they are  impossible to come by out here in CA right now. It's getting real out here in the bay area, and it's not going to get any better soon, keep your home secure ours was broken into and 2 freezers worth of meat, fish and fowl were taken along with our emergency survival  kit/ bug out kits and first aid kits. Good thing they didn't get any guns or ammo. (it was all locked up in safes at our other house.) We were moving, so I'm sure it was someone close by us.......treat everyone as a zombie right now. Double tap to center mass if need be.




Wow, that is absolutely terrible! Obviously someone monitoring your coming and going, you're right, everyone is a zombie.

My 94 year-old FIL took a spill at the senior living place he's at, second time in a week. They shuttled him to the ER down the block, x-rays show for cracked ribs and something bad with his shoulder. They put him in a bed for the night in the hospital, he'll get shuttled back to his senior living facility sometime today. The facility is on quarantine lockdown, my wife can't even get in to see him, looks like he'll be quarantined to his room for a couple of weeks. This couldn't have happened at a worse time, my wife is now looking into care homes for the old guy. Of course care homes aren't going to be letting strangers come in to check things out with what's going on. Just when we thought all we had to do was stay home and ride this out, the sky falls. RAY


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> I found a few small bottles of Purell I didn't know I had, but they expired in 2012.  I'm sure some of the alcohol has evaporated and they are below 60% alcohol.  I wonder if I can just add a little 91% isopropyl with it.



Be careful what alcohol you add to it.
Don't want people licking your hands all the time!!

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Be careful what alcohol you add to it.
> Don't want people licking your hands all the time!!
> 
> Bear



Went to the liquor store to get some bourbon and they were completely out of the cheap vodkas. Somewhere on the net someone posted a DYI hand sanitizer using vodka. Rest of the store was normally stocked including the Everclear. I may be wrong, but I'd think Everclear would be a better sanitizer than vodka. That stuff will kill everything!


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 19, 2020)

forktender said:


> ours was broken into and 2 freezers worth of meat, fish and fowl were taken along with our emergency survival kit/ bug out kits and first aid kits. Good thing they didn't get any guns or ammo.
> (it was all locked up in safes at our other house.)
> We were moving, so I'm sure it was someone close by us.......treat everyone as a zombie right now.


That is BAD, BAD!! forktender I am sorry for what's happened to  you and your family. Unfortunately, there are many criminals around and they get more active especially during events like this...


sawhorseray said:


> My 94 year-old FIL took a spill at the senior living place he's at, second time in a week.


Ray, very sad to hear that. This is real warse time to happen but for 94 years old it's never a good time... Wish you and your family the best....


----------



## zwiller (Mar 19, 2020)

I got wind a mandatory 14 day quarantine is coming this weekend so the wife and I made a final run to the store for a few things we might run out of.  Happy to see people were civil and plenty in stock sans bread and TP.


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 19, 2020)

zwiller said:


> I got wind a mandatory 14 day quarantine is coming this weekend so the wife and I made a final run to the store for a few things we might run out of.  Happy to see people were civil and plenty in stock sans bread and TP.


Where do you live?


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 19, 2020)

I am on mandatory 14 days quarantine since Monday and was planning on making some kabanosy. Had a couple of runs to my local Lucky supermarket to only find completely empty shelves in meat department. On my question "what's really happening with meats" the department manger said that people freaking out and not coming to store.... Guess no kabanosy for me in the near future....


----------



## zwiller (Mar 19, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Where do you live?


I miss not seeing our locations displayed...  Ohio.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Wow, that is absolutely terrible! Obviously someone monitoring your coming and going, you're right, everyone is a zombie.
> 
> My 94 year-old FIL took a spill at the senior living place he's at, second time in a week. They shuttled him to the ER down the block, x-rays show for cracked ribs and something bad with his shoulder. They put him in a bed for the night in the hospital, he'll get shuttled back to his senior living facility sometime today. The facility is on quarantine lockdown, my wife can't even get in to see him, looks like he'll be quarantined to his room for a couple of weeks. This couldn't have happened at a worse time, my wife is now looking into care homes for the old guy. Of course care homes aren't going to be letting strangers come in to check things out with what's going on. Just when we thought all we had to do was stay home and ride this out, the sky falls. RAY




Hey Ray,
Sorry to hear about the FIL. Not a good time for that to happen, although never is a good time.
This morning I had a Gut Pain that felt just like the Gall bladder attack I had 6 years ago.
 I thought, Oh Great time to have to go to the Hospital. However the pain subsided since.
Shame this crap isn't a Hoax, like we were told, and the "Sky actually is falling a little more each day", thanks to a lack of urgency.

Take Care,
Bear


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 19, 2020)

zwiller said:


> I miss not seeing our locations displayed...


Agreed. San Francisco Bay Area.....


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 19, 2020)

zwiller said:


> I miss not seeing our locations displayed... Ohio.





pushok2018 said:


> Agreed. San Francisco Bay Area.....


If the person has it listed , mouse over their avatar to see the info .


----------



## randyrayd (Mar 19, 2020)

Thank for the compliments on the grandbaby.  I'm subjective, but she really is a special little lady.  When people say how cute she is I reply that she takes after her grandpa, but honestly my wife and daughter are pretty adorable so I think they had something to do with it.

We video call almost daily, my wife through Facetime but  I'm not a fan of Apple stuff so I use Duo on my Android phone.  We also just got a Portal, which is pretty neat as the camera will follow you in a room.


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 19, 2020)

zwiller said:


> Happy to see people were civil and plenty in stock sans bread and TP.


Not here .


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 19, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Hey Ray, Sorry to hear about the FIL. Not a good time for that to happen, although never is a good time. This morning I had a Gut Pain that felt just like the Gall bladder attack I had 6 years ago. I thought, Oh Great time to have to go to the Hospital. However the pain subsided since. Shame this crap isn't a Hoax, like we were told, and the "Sky actually is falling a little more each day", thanks to a lack of urgency. Take Care, Bear



Yeah, it's pretty rough times Bear, that's for sure. The old guy said he didn't want to spend the night in the hospital and got himself home last night around 11. I'm kind of impressed that he can still get himself to the hospital and back home in a pinch, he usually wants my wife to do everything for him. I'm not sure what's going to happen with him, he's falling down regularly, sooner or later he'll hit his head.  We just cancelled doctor and dentist appointments for a few months out, I want to give this thing a little time to see if it settles down a bit. Glad your belly cleared up, good time to just stay home. RAY


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 19, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> If the person has it listed , mouse over their avatar to see the info


chopsaw, Thanks for the tip!


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 19, 2020)

Son had to go get a tax waiver this morning to get plates for a new car . Had to quiz in and get temp taken .


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 19, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> Butte County Nor Cal here.
> 
> Went on a grocery run.
> Our Raleys lets us order online then they put the list together and run it out to your truck. You make an appointment for pickup.
> ...


You should be proud of yourself for leaving some. I went to GFS this morning and no one left any of the twin packs of butt. I got the last single of shoulder....
We're not wearing masks and gloves here. Yet.


----------



## normanaj (Mar 19, 2020)

Even though I live in RI I shop in  Fall River MA and and its been insane here for the past week.People have completely lost their minds.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 19, 2020)

sawhorseray
 , sorry to hear about your FIL...

John


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2020)

Here in Oregon we are not in an official lock down yet. Schools, bars, restaurants are closed until the end of April. Restaurants/bars can offer take out or delivery just no dine in.

I work for a small Architecture firm. 3 employees, all with separate offices. Still working however we have halted in office meetings for 2-4 weeks. Which is fine because we can handle meetings online and over the phone easily.

The grocery stores were hit hard and most non perishable items can't be found. Meat departments are looted too, except for the expensive cuts. Also pepper bacon, for some reason no one wants pepper bacon. Onions, potatoes and squash are all gone. Intersting looking at what people have bought or didn't buy.

We did not need to stockpile as we always have a good supply in the pantry and the freezer. I do wish I'd picked up a few more onions, crackers, and chips. We never have lots of snack items in the house and those would be nice. 

We are fine on TP. Unlike the rest of the masses I guess we don't need 90 rolls a month. 

As much as  I want to support the local restaurants I also want to limit exposure so having other people prepare my food is out. 

I feel horrible for those that have been laid off. It is going to take us a really longtime to financially come out of this. Many may not and lots of small businesses are going to shutter.  I know that we are tightening or purse strings and will be only spending money on essential items for survival. 

Stay Safe SMF and f you can afford it keep on smoking!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 19, 2020)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Here in Oregon we are not in an official lock down yet. Schools, bars, restaurants are closed until the end of April. Restaurants/bars can offer take out or delivery just no dine in.
> 
> I work for a small Architecture firm. 3 employees, all with separate offices. Still working however we have halted in office meetings for 2-4 weeks. Which is fine because we can handle meetings online and over the phone easily.
> 
> ...


Looking on the brightside though......you have a cannon


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 19, 2020)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> sawhorseray
> , sorry to hear about your FIL... John




Thanks John, I guess if someone is fortunate enough to live that long there's going to be a few bumps in the road.  He doesn't want to move to a care home, we'll see how things go I reckon.

On the bright side I just scored a couple of onions, couple of peppers, and a head of iceberg at Safeway! I was hoping for a head of cabbage to make some slaw, but was happy enough just to grab a couple of nice onions while some woman was trying to stuff all the potatoes on the shelf into her cart. I laughed and told her she was a pig. I once again made the five minute drive home without touching my face, that takes a conscious effort.  I was up at five this morning to throw a couple more cured salmon fillets onto the SQ36, all done with my last batch of Smokin' Al's lox recipe for the year.  Got a rack of ribs all thawed for tomorrow, time to make some rub. RAY


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 19, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Looking on the brightside though......you have a cannon



Sure do and plenty of Black powder! And we are going to go light it off tomorrow!


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 19, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Wow, that is absolutely terrible! Obviously someone monitoring your coming and going, you're right, everyone is a zombie.
> 
> My 94 year-old FIL took a spill at the senior living place he's at, second time in a week. They shuttled him to the ER down the block, x-rays show for cracked ribs and something bad with his shoulder. They put him in a bed for the night in the hospital, he'll get shuttled back to his senior living facility sometime today. The facility is on quarantine lockdown, my wife can't even get in to see him, looks like he'll be quarantined to his room for a couple of weeks. This couldn't have happened at a worse time, my wife is now looking into care homes for the old guy. Of course care homes aren't going to be letting strangers come in to check things out with what's going on. Just when we thought all we had to do was stay home and ride this out, the sky falls. RAY



Sorry to hear that Ray.  Hoping for the best. . .


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 19, 2020)

Well we're not doing much different than normal.
Miss Linda is retired and is spending a lot more time at home--we're on 10  acres out in the bush.  And I,'m still out in the bush hauling 80 ft long logs to the mill.
We just butchered a pig so meat is no problem, and there are lots of deer around.
Gotta feel srrry for those fools hoarding toilet paper.  Obviously they've lived a sheltered life and never had to wipe their butt with a big leaf.  LOL
Our gov't has said they expect 90,000 deaths in Canada.  If that turkey in Ottawa says 90k we can probably expect a quarter million.
Stay safe.
Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 19, 2020)

GaryHibbert said:


> Well we're not doing much different than normal.
> Miss Linda is retired and is spending a lot more time at home--we're on 10  acres out in the bush.  And I,'m still out in the bush hauling 80 ft long logs to the mill.
> We just butchered a pig so meat is no problem, and there are lots of deer around.
> Gotta feel srrry for those fools hoarding toilet paper.  Obviously they've lived a sheltered life and never had to wipe their butt with a big leaf.  LOL
> ...


Wow, I know this thing has a long way to go yet, but 90,000?
Went to the store(Target) today to fix up for the next few days (I've been trying to stay in for 3 -5 days) and as I was walking in I saw 4 carts coming out all loaded with TP. (?) I read that when the shtf in Venezuela the first thing they ran out of was TP. Now I know why.
I'ts been winter and there aren't a lot of leaves around here :-)
Be safe up there, Northern friend..


----------



## clifish (Mar 19, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> Thanks John, I guess if someone is fortunate enough to live that long there's going to be a few bumps in the road.  He doesn't want to move to a care home, we'll see how things go I reckon.
> 
> On the bright side I just scored a couple of onions, couple of peppers, and a head of iceberg at Safeway! I was hoping for a head of cabbage to make some slaw, but was happy enough just to grab a couple of nice onions while some woman was trying to stuff all the potatoes on the shelf into her cart. I laughed and told her she was a pig. I once again made the five minute drive home without touching my face, that takes a conscious effort.  I was up at five this morning to throw a couple more cured salmon fillets onto the SQ36, all done with my last batch of Smokin' Al's lox recipe for the year.  Got a rack of ribs all thawed for tomorrow, time to make some rub. RAY


Really,  I have not found an issue with veggies/beef and most other things here.  Yes, TP bottled water and chicken is void but most other things are fine.


----------



## Murray (Mar 19, 2020)

We went through the medicine cabinet and replenished what we might need, got 2 months of prescriptions. We have 1/3 of a cow and a some moose meat so red meat isn’t an issue. Frozen vegetables must be hanging out with the TP where ever that is. Our local grocer was started limiting items so that should help.


----------



## Jabiru (Mar 19, 2020)

Use your latex bbq gloves when going to shops, take off carefully when done and discard.

If no sanitizer available,  Use home brew sanitiser or baby bottle sanitiser in a spray bottle. spray Your hands or anything else, if using on hands, wait and rinse.

just picked up 4 kg of Sodium Percarbonate, non toxic and is a steriliser.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2020)

Jabiru, I just received my Star San that I had ordered 2 weeks ago for sanitizing my equipment for making salami. I was planning on using it on my hands Once it arrived.


----------



## forktender (Mar 20, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Jabiru, I just received my Star San that I had ordered 2 weeks ago for sanitizing my equipment for making salami. I was planning on using it on my hands Once it arrived.


I'd really think twice about that, Starsan kills bacteria, not viruses.
You're much better off using a spray bottle full of  water with an oz of Dawn dish soap then wipe off with paper towels. Soap and water work better than hand sanitizer for killing the Coronavirus and other viruses because it eats away the fats to hold the virus together which kills it. Or you could dilute some bleach into water in a spray bottle.....bleach in soapy water in a spray bottle is what we are using out here.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks for the post forktender...


----------



## nchapelheel (Mar 20, 2020)

Just returned from the store here in Chapel Hill, NC. Lots of empty shelves. Fruits and veggies mostly
gone. No ground meat, but several whole beef loins. Bought shrimp instead. 
UNC cancels graduation which would normally be on Mothers Day. Lots of workers at home. Many of those live day to day. Very hard on the low wage workers.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 20, 2020)

nchapelheel said:


> Just returned from the store here in Chapel Hill, NC. Lots of empty shelves. Fruits and veggies mostly
> gone. No ground meat, but several whole beef loins. Bought shrimp instead.
> UNC cancels graduation which would normally be on Mothers Day. Lots of workers at home. Many of those live day to day. Very hard on the low wage workers.


Yes it is. Being retired, my income is pretty much the same (right now), but I spent many years living day to day or week to week and a few hours lost can be devastating . Washington is taking steps to help, but a check a couple of weeks from now doesn't help if you need food tomorrow.
What a mess....


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Mar 20, 2020)

I had my first social interaction tonight in a week.  I sat outside with a few of the neighbors and had a few beers.  We did the social distancing of six feet.  It was a little cold out but nobody cared.  It was really nice to not feel isolated and have some fun.  It returned some normalcy to our lives.  It’s only been a week and all of us are feeling isolated.  We decided to make this a regular thing and discussed having cookouts while keeping a safe distance.

Be smart and stay safe


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 21, 2020)

Speaking about cookouts, I can't seem to find anywhere what the minimum temp is that will kill a virus.  Anybody know??


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 21, 2020)

We normally buy meat in bulk when on sale then vacuum seal in packs proportioned for us and freeze them in a couple freezers so we won't starve lol. So all we really need at the grocery store is bread, eggs, coffee creamer, diet pepsi and stuff like that. We hadn't had any confirmed cases in the several counties that are around us until yesterday. We have been distancing ourselves from people since this started other than my wife is a nurse in the emergency department so that increases her risk which in turn raises mine. She has started changing clothes before she comes home and of course washes her hands well just before she leaves there.  Being that I'm considered high risk we have decided that if I go to stores I'll wear a N95 mask and disposable gloves but mostly I'll just try to avoid people for the most part and stay on the farm.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 21, 2020)

pineywoods said:


> We normally buy meat in bulk when on sale then vacuum seal in packs proportioned for us and freeze them in a couple freezers so we won't starve lol. So all we really need at the grocery store is bread, eggs, coffee creamer, diet pepsi and stuff like that. We hadn't had any confirmed cases in the several counties that are around us until yesterday. We have been distancing ourselves from people since this started other than my wife is a nurse in the emergency department so that increases her risk which in turn raises mine. She has started changing clothes before she comes home and of course washes her hands well just before she leaves there.  Being that I'm considered high risk we have decided that if I go to stores I'll wear a N95 mask and disposable gloves but mostly I'll just try to avoid people for the most part and stay on the farm.


Heartfelt thanks to your wife and others like her. N95 masks are a thing of the past around here, but I think gloves are a good idea and you can still get them. Some of the groceries around here are opening an hour earlier for seniors only and I may have to get up early tomorrow to get a few things.
A distillery/restaurant here in central Indiana is making hand sanitizer. They had to close the restaurant but they have plenty of high proof alcohol. Available to anyone for no charge. If you can make a donation for the folks in the restaurant out of work, great.
We can get through this together....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 21, 2020)

Two local distilleries are doing the same thing here 

 smokeymose
. We're Americans! We pull together during a crisis and it shows! Stay safe everyone!


----------



## TNJAKE (Mar 21, 2020)

Distilleries here in Tennessee doing the same


----------



## clifish (Mar 21, 2020)

Was out today at a couple local food stores..no huge crowds, frozen broccoli out in both but other stuff in stock, even bottled water.  What I find funny,   Aldi (small German chain coming into this country) had a long lines before they opened and heard even a fight on that line but when I was there at 11 am no lines, civil and fairly well stocked.

I will say, I told my wife her Mercedes is now locked in the garage,  not looking to draw any attention to our house.


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 21, 2020)

People in this country are awesome!!!
https://www.wbrz.com/news/st-amant-woman-stitching-together-acts-of-kindness


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 21, 2020)

We have a distillery  out in the Maritimes that switched from vodka to hand cleaner too.
Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Mar 21, 2020)

clifish said:


> Was out today at a couple local food stores..no huge crowds, frozen broccoli out in both but other stuff in stock, even bottled water.



Hmmmm.  Maybe Miss Linda was there buying all the broccoli.  God but I hate broccoli.
Gary


----------



## ChuxPick (Mar 21, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> I hope the hoarders are about stocked up so the grocery stores have some for the rest of us.  I  have to leave for work before the store opens, and by evening everything I want is gone.
> 
> Another precaution to  take is  think about how many people have touched the screen on the self checkout at the grocery store,  As soon as I get home I wash my hands.  If you were to pick up the virus on your hands, you are also transferring it to your door handle, steering wheel, gear selector etc.  I've heard that the virus lives two day's on surfaces, but I've also heard that even though it lives for two days, it's only contagious for two hours.  I'm  erring on the side of caution and treating it as two day's.  As far as anything in your vehicle, UV rays from the sun kills viruses,so I wonder how long it takes for the sun to kill the viruses.
> 
> ...



Steve we keep a container of disinfecting wipes inside all our vehicles. When we open the door before getting in we grab one wipe our hands, wipe the door handle get in.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 22, 2020)

clifish said:


> Was out today at a couple local food stores..no huge crowds, frozen broccoli out in both but other stuff in stock, even bottled water.  What I find funny,   Aldi (small German chain coming into this country) had a long lines before they opened and heard even a fight on that line but when I was there at 11 am no lines, civil and fairly well stocked.
> 
> I will say, I told my wife her Mercedes is now locked in the garage,  not looking to draw any attention to our house.


There have been Aldis around here for years. Small stores good prices. Maybe they're just coming to your area.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 22, 2020)

My wife says that she is just about ready to Haz Mat Suit Up to make a run to Dollar General for some M&M's...


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 22, 2020)

Louisiana Governor just issued a stay at home order until April 12th...
https://www.wbrz.com/news/governor-issues-stay-at-home-order-starting-monday


----------



## Norwester55 (Mar 23, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Louisiana Governor just issued a stay at home order until April 12th...
> https://www.wbrz.com/news/governor-issues-stay-at-home-order-starting-monday



Looks like the same for Oregon sometime Monday. Not sure for how long yet.  Spring break started Friday and hordes descended on the coast. And then hordes of hoarders hit the local stores of course. Mayors of the towns said go home and shut down motels, campgrounds etc. 

As long as I can walk the dog we'll be fine. She gets testy otherwise.


----------



## negolien (Mar 23, 2020)

Death toll reach 3 or 4 percent in the US like someone was putting out here?  Just  checking..


----------



## forktender (Mar 23, 2020)

clifish said:


> Was out today at a couple local food stores..no huge crowds, frozen broccoli out in both but other stuff in stock, even bottled water.  What I find funny,   Aldi (small German chain coming into this country) had a long lines before they opened and heard even a fight on that line but when I was there at 11 am no lines, civil and fairly well stocked.
> 
> I will say, I told my wife her Mercedes is now locked in the garage,  not looking to draw any attention to our house.


Smart move, our house got hit a few weeks ago...talk about being pissed off at the world.
Between losing all my meat,  wild Salmon, wild Halibut , wild hog,  elk, deer and all the ducks and geese I killed this season plus my wives sterling silver flatware and my power tools, hand tools and gas powered tools, pressure washer and a bunch of other irreplaceable things.
Protect what is yours, when people run out of money the zombies are really going to come out of the sewers... double tap center mass would be my recommendation. If you don't have cameras on your house now is the time to get them, heck even if it's just a driveway cam. (we didn't have them)

Good luck out there and stay safe.
Dan


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 23, 2020)

forktender said:


> Smart move, our house got hit a few weeks ago...talk about being pissed off at the world.
> Between losing all my meat, wild Salmon, wild Halibut , wild hog, elk, deer and all the ducks and geese I killed this season plus my wives sterling silver flatware and my power tools, hand tools and gas powered tools, pressure washer and a bunch of other irreplaceable things.
> Protect what is yours, when people run out of money the zombies are really going to come out of the sewers... double tap center mass would be my recommendation. If you don't have cameras on your house now is the time to get them, heck even if it's just a driveway cam. (we didn't have them)


Dan, 

Sorry to hear about all your possessions being taken.
Those sociopaths are the kind I would like to introduce to "Mr. Glock" if they come to my house!

Take Care,

John


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 23, 2020)

Mr. Glock won't do you any good if you're not at home, which is when most of these scum hit.
On a side note, most of the groceries around here are opening an hour early for seniors only. Commendable but most groceries don't stock overnight anymore. First thing in the morning a lot of things won't be available anyway. What worries me is that it's still dark here at 7am and a bunch of old folks would be easy parking lot pickings for scum.
I carry and always have an eye out but most don't. It's just a matter of time....


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 23, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> On a side note, most of the groceries around here are opening an hour early for seniors only. Commendable but most groceries don't stock overnight anymore. First thing in the morning a lot of things won't be available anyway. What worries me is that it's still dark here at 7am and a bunch of old folks would be easy parking lot pickings for scum.
> I carry and always have an eye out but most don't. It's just a matter of time....



My wife and I took advantage of this "commendable effort" at one of our local grocery store this morning.  Not only was the store relatively dark but the Deli Dept, Bakery Dept, Meat Counter, and Fish Counters were all closed.  There were only 2 check out registers open which created two very long lines of elderly people clustered together during what was supposed to help create social distancing.  All this did was create social gathering.  Not quite sure how this was an advantage for the elderly!

We are going to shop during regular hours from now on.

Be careful out there everyone,

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 23, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> I carry and always have an eye out but most don't. It's just a matter of time....




Me too! Didn't think I'd have to after moving to AZ from CA, I was wrong. RAY


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 23, 2020)

Our local grocery chain has added the senior and medically compromised restricted times at first 1-1/2 hours in the morning.  They also published truck restock days and best mornings for picking up paper products, eggs, and other restricted items.
Never been a parking lot issue, but I will call my buddy the Chief to suggest a patrol.


----------



## forktender (Mar 23, 2020)

BandCollector said:


> Dan,
> 
> Sorry to hear about all your possessions being taken.
> Those sociopaths are the kind I would like to introduce to "Mr. Glock" if they come to my house!
> ...


Same here John, but mine is Mr Kimber or Mr Sig. 
All but impossible to get a CC in my county but I may or may not care about their CC laws.


Thanks a bunch guys.
Dan


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 24, 2020)

forktender said:


> Same here John, but mine is Mr Kimber or Mr Sig. All but impossible to get a CC in my county but I may or may not care about their CC law. Thanks a bunch guys. Dan



I'm a 4th generation SF boy, grew up in Redwood City, lived there for over 40 years.  True, you'll never get a permit from a Bay Area county, got mine when I moved to Sacto. Take a course and get non-resident permits issued from AZ and Utah if you are going to carry regardless. CA is over-run with gangs and crime preying on the elderly, stay safe. RAY


----------



## forktender (Mar 24, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I'm a 4th generation SF boy, grew up in Redwood City, lived there for over 40 years.  True, you'll never get a permit from a Bay Area county, got mine when I moved to Sacto. Take a course and get non-resident permits issued from AZ and Utah if you are going to carry regardless. CA is over-run with gangs and crime preying on the elderly, stay safe. RAY


I was in Vegas  a few months ago to get my CC at Front Site, go figure I got the flu so bad I couldn't leave the hotel room for the whole week.  The people at F.S. were very cool about it, all I have to do is get back there for the class they refunded me 100% of the fee's. I know my way around pistols just fine though. I shot action pistol for 5 yrs and my practice was 1000+ rounds per week.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 24, 2020)

forktender said:


> Same here John, but mine is Mr Kimber or Mr Sig.
> All but impossible to get a CC in my county but I may or may not care about their CC laws.



It is important to put our well being and safety into the hands of our law enforcement agencies because that is what they do and in most cases do it well.

However, they can't be in all places at all times.  That is why I have had a conceal carry permit since the early 70s .  It's not necessary to carry at all times but there are times when it is.  I am not a fan of having to look around and hope a police officer is available when some sociopath accosts me or my family.   I will do what I have to do to protect myself and my family,  staying alive to sort it out in the courts later.

When I travel out of state in my vehicle I always carry because sociopaths are not restricted only to my state.   I don't go looking for trouble nor do I wish to be the victim of some psychopath.

Stay safe my friend,

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 24, 2020)

That's why it's good to have the non-resident CCW permits from AZ and Utah as well as one issued from one's home state. With the reciprocal rights from those two permits I'm legal to carry in 36 states of the union. RAY


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2020)

Well... Covid-19 finally made it to my area. 5 cases @ a nursing home.
60 miles south of me, New Orleans is a hot spot; though nothing like New York.  I'm concerned about the guys @ the firehouse dealing with this. Stay Safe Fellas.....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2020)

36 cases in the Parish now, 2 deaths from the virus....


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 24, 2020)

Some good news for use smokers...

Large distributors are repackaging and diverting goods allocated to go to restaurants to fill the gap as everyone is now eating from home. Store shelves and freezer cases will begin filling up in the next 10-14 days. Hang in there folks, we'll get through this....


----------



## 73saint (Mar 24, 2020)

I’m in harahan I haven’t left my house since last Tuesday.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Mar 24, 2020)

smokeymose said:


> I carry and always have an eye out but most don't. It's just a matter of time....


Yes, situational awareness is everything.  Even if you don’t carry,  people need to be aware of what’s going on around them.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Mar 24, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> That's why it's good to have the non-resident CCW permits from AZ and Utah as well as one issued from one's home state. With the reciprocal rights from those two permits I'm legal to carry in 36 states of the union. RAY


My Ohio permit gives me 40 states.  It covers anywhere I would go to except CA.


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 25, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Some good news for use smokers...
> 
> Large distributors are repackaging and diverting goods allocated to go to restaurants to fill the gap as everyone is now eating from home. Store shelves and freezer cases will begin filling up in the next 10-14 days. Hang in there folks, we'll get through this....




I believe the National Guard is being called in throughout the USA to begin transporting goods from warehouses to stores. I know that what's happening here in AZ. RAY









						One National Guard role: Ensure groceries get to stores
					

Gov. Doug Ducey wants federal dollars and an expanded role for the Arizona National Guard, saying the citizens, economy and infrastructure of the state have been "catastrophically affected'' by COVID-19.




					www.verdenews.com


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 26, 2020)

I am familiar with the Social Distancing concept.

Back in the '60's there was the "12" Rule" at the  our Middle School dances.

It was usually wood and could hurt.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I believe the National Guard is being called in throughout the USA to begin transporting goods from warehouses to stores. I know that what's happening here in AZ. RAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Seems those calling this "Pandemic" a "Hoax" and "Overblown" have quieted down a bit.
Hunkering down is easy---I do it all the time!

Bear


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 26, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Some good news for use smokers...
> 
> Large distributors are repackaging and diverting goods allocated to go to restaurants to fill the gap as everyone is now eating from home. Store shelves and freezer cases will begin filling up in the next 10-14 days. Hang in there folks, we'll get through this....


Did the weekly shopping trip today to our local grocery store chain.
Found food service size bags of cut up chicken in the freezer case. I'll be going back as it was 99¢/#
(Defrosting the upright freezer today and didn't have room in the coolers to keep it cold.)
Other meat products in very good supply.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Mar 26, 2020)

Not so much just for taking precautions because of the coronavirus, but finally had time to grind up some venison ... we were about out. And a busy day so not many pics to post for a separate post.







In total, 96 lbs of deer burger, we are good for awhile.  Some will be shared with our kids.

Ryan


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 27, 2020)

Looks good Ryan and should keep ya in meat for awhile. I have some I need to grind to.
I went to a couple grocery stores this week but wife and I talked and we decided since I'm considered high risk I'm not going to stores anymore. I may need to go get fuel for the tractor, skid steer, UTV, or mower but I can wear gloves pay at the pump and not have to interact with anybody. I have enough projects around here to keep me busy for years lol


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 27, 2020)

We had our big deer and wild hog processing day Feb. 22, 2020 and got it all done before this thing hit. I'm good for a long while.


----------



## forktender (Mar 27, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> My Ohio permit gives me 40 states.  It covers anywhere I would go to except CA.


That's a damn good reason not to come out to this B.S. state.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 27, 2020)




----------

